# Ole Smoky Moonshine Cherries Review



## stonecutter2

Another entry in my moonshine reviews is Ole Smoky Moonshine Cherries.

As you can tell by my many Ole Smoky reviews, we bought a case of shine when at Ole Smoky Moonshine Holler in Gatlinburg, TN. I've been sampling several flavors, and even have a few more to try yet! So I'll keep the reviews going for anyone who's curious about these Ole Smoky offerings.

All right, so the cherries. These little fellers are a mixed bag. You take one look at the jar, and if you like cherries, you're expecting total cherry nirvana.

And you get it...sort of.

Here's the jar:









Looks awesome, right? Spike a cocktail with a moonshine cherry! Eat some fruit and get a buzz!

Here's the thing about these...the liquid is exactly what you'd expect. Maraschino cherry (aka cocktail cherries) juice that gets you feelin' warm inside!

You want a delicious Cherry Coke cocktail? Try a shot or two of the juice in a tumbler of Coke Classic on the rocks - SO delicious. Takes me back to the old fashioned soda fountain I used to ride my bike to...but it's an adult beverage 

What have I forgotten to talk about? Oh yeah - _the cherries_. There are a LOT in the jar. Seems like they'd be awesome to throw into some cocktails, right?

So, let's say you throw one or two into your Cherry Coke cocktail of awesomeness.

When you bite into a moonshine cherry, you're expecting to get a burst of cherry goodness, right? Brother - you're wrong. These are moonshine cherries, son! You bite into these potent buggers, and you get a mouth puckering blast of Ole Smoky White Lightnin' moonshine! It can be a little rough, honestly. And, it's a hilarious joke to pull on some unsuspecting friend. Not that I would do such a thing.

I've tried skewering the cherries with toothpicks to let the beverage seep into the cherry and displace some of the moonshine flavor, but it doesn't really do that much.

So, all in all - this is pretty good stuff. The potential cocktails you can make with the liquid are incredible - it's just like drinking maraschino cherry juice, but it's got alcohol in it.

But yeah...the cherries themselves are a little rough. Not the kind of thing I want to sit and snack on. But, there is good news. When I sampled this at Ole Smoky Moonshine Holler, the bartender said that eating each cherry was like taking a shot! All the bartenders at the Holler wear denim overalls, so they must know a thing or two about their shine, and I didn't get the feeling he was trying to pull one over on me. So, it's probably worth fighting through it in order to getcha some shine in your system via cherry! That itself is pretty cool.

I think these are a great addition to any bar. Moonshine cocktail cherries, what's not to love? It'll be a conversation piece if nothing else, or look great lit up from the bottom. The cherry juice is tasty...the cherries themselves, however, are thoroughly moonshined. Now you know!

Thanks for reading.

Shine on!


----------



## gtechva

I've seen this in the local ABC stores but was a little leary. Thanks for the review. I'll pick up some next time. Thoughts of swapping these for the cherries in the fridge make me smile, but I hate to mess up a good 28 year marriage. Thanks again. Now I've got to read your other moonshine reviews.


----------

